# CinePerc Percussion Series - All 4 Walkthrough Videos! CORE, PRO, EPIC, AUX



## Cinesamples (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all!

*CinePerc CORE: Orchestral Percussion Essentials*


*CinePerc PRO: Orchestral Percussion Expansion*


*CinePerc EPIC: Large Percussion and Ensembles*


*CinePerc AUX: Auxilliary Percussion Expansion*


Each library is $299.

There is also special bundle pricing: http://cinesamples.com/products/cineperc/
You can also download some free Millitary Drums to try out!

Honest and constructive criticism always appreciated! 

Thanks everyone,

Your sleep-deprived Cinesamples Team


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: CinePerc CORE - Walkthrough*

Let me be the first to applaud you guys for making this library so easy to use. Love how the patches use the same keys for rolls, hits, etc. That kind of thing really allows the creativity to keep flowing without having to find articulations mapped to different locations. Also love that you've created patches with multiple drums to minimize template tracks. Kudos!


----------



## PMortise (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: CinePerc CORE - Walkthrough*

Aww man...I can NOT play "hard to get" with this one. Ya got me! ~o) 

Nice job M&M! o-[][]-o


----------



## dannthr (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the walk-through, Mike--sounds great!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 5, 2012)

Fab.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: CinePerc CORE - Walkthrough*

That's incredibly well done!
The CinPerc series for me is a must buy!
As soon as I catch up on bills, I will be getting this!
How soon will you have walk throughs available for 2,3 & 4 ? 
Thanks
KG

/\~O


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: CinePerc CORE - Walkthrough*

I am sold - I think this sounds really amazing! 8)


----------



## pkm (Dec 7, 2012)

I just finished downloading Core and Pro, and it sounds really great so far. Where can I find the manual with all of the specific mappings for each patch?

Thank you gentlemen!

PK


----------



## Cinesamples (Dec 10, 2012)

New Videos posted on original post. Check it out.


----------



## Ganvai (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh f***

I really wanted just to buy Core to save my money a little bit... but now...

Cool stuff guys. Really cool stuff!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2012)

Ganvai @ Tue 11 Dec said:


> Oh f***
> 
> I really wanted just to buy Core to save my money a little bit... but now...
> 
> Cool stuff guys. Really cool stuff!!!



I'm having a similar reaction, my plan was to get Core,Pro and maybe Aux later & skip the Epic set.
Now after seeing these f*kin walk throughs I want them all!!
Damnit!  you sneaky bastards 

This library is really amazing!

/\~O


----------



## MacQ (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds incredible guys, seriously. I'm very impressed!

(One small suggestion for future walk-throughs ... can you bypass your mic for the time you're playing? Often I hear the sound of you hitting your keyboard layered with what you're playing, and I find it distracting. Thanks!)


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratulations and thank you for nailing the timpani!!!
That has been so sought after for me. 

Will buy it when the wallet allows it.


http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/31708541.jpg


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the great programming articulation wise. Seems really well thought out. Will soon buy !!


----------



## Kralc (Dec 11, 2012)

Man, sounds amazing!

Quick sorta-related question, is Celeste pronounced sah-lest or cha-lest? I remember you said cha-lest in the cinebells video, so I started saying cha-lest. (Sounds prettier I think.) Then I was chided by a music teacher for pronouncing it wrong (tried to explain that that's how Mike from CS says it, but he wasn't having any of that...) 
So is one right or are they both acceptable?


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been enjoying Core and Pro.....but now after seeing those last 2 videos I too will also have to eventually purchase the rest. NEED MORE MONEY!!! :shock:


----------



## sbkp (Dec 11, 2012)

I've only made it through the core vid, but... wow. I love the approach with different mallets on timpani and bass drum, short rolls into hits on the toms. Really looking forward to hearing more from this. I'm due for new percussion... 




Kralc @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> Quick sorta-related question, is Celeste pronounced sah-lest or cha-lest?



I think it depends on whether you think in French (s) or Italian (ch). And then there's the question of whether it's celeste or celesta. For no good reason I can point to, I say it "che les ta".


----------



## utopia (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems like a great library, congrats to the Cinesamples team! Most of the instruments sound very good and the diversity is great also.

One little advice to everyone (coming from a percussionist) - please don't play tremolos on marimba,vibes and xylo on more than one note at a time with this lib if you want to get a realistic sound. The recorded tremolo (at least the one,that's been played on the vids) is exactly that - a player playing tremolo on a single note with both hands. When played on several notes it sounds, as if he's got 4 or 6 hands because each of those notes sounds, as if he's playing it with both of his hands! :mrgreen: Playing tremolo on two or more notes sounds completely different (and there are various ways of doing that).

Again, great library overall! Thanks for your work, Cinesamples!


----------



## SeanM1960 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is it just me, or are those Surdos INSANE sounding?!?!?!


----------



## Resoded (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds great, will definitely pick up core and epic after CineStrings (which I sincerely hope is still on).


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2012)

SeanM1960 @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> Is it just me, or are those Surdos INSANE sounding?!?!?!



No...... it's not just you! The 'Epic' package will be mine...! Might have to wait till after the new year though :(


----------



## Kralc (Dec 12, 2012)

sbkp @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> I think it depends on whether you think in French (s) or Italian (ch). And then there's the question of whether it's celeste or celesta. For no good reason I can point to, I say it "che les ta".


Thanks for the answer, sbkp!


----------



## Dan Stearn (Dec 12, 2012)

They all sound amazing! Very glad you guys decided to split this up into four different libs, these are definitely on the radar for 2013!


----------



## ryans (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds awesome... Thanks for the videos.

Ryan


----------

